# Front seat belt replacement - how to.



## joeski253 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi. I'm new here. I own a '99 a6 avant and recently noticed that my front seat belts were beginning to fray where the buckle has spent most of it's time on the webbing. I found very little info online about how to replace them and most of the info was contradictory. 
What I do know is that the Dealership wanted roughly $500 to replace one, so it would cost $1000 to replace both front seatbelts. :screwy: 
even the local german auto shop wanted $250 per belt just for the labor. 

(...also- there is nothing in the world that will get the perfume out of the seat belt that the lady who you purchased your car from sprayed into it for 6 years.)

I found two brand new oem belts in boxes from a 2000 a6 sedan and bought them both for $80. 
here is what you do- 

tools- 1 ratchet. 1 17mm socket. 1 extension. 1 phillips screwdriver and 1 standard. 

1. disconnect your battery! Your seat belts are plugged into a sensor and the retractor contains an explosive device that locks the belt in the event of a crash. You don't want that thing exploding in your hand do you? also- if you unplug your sensor with power on you will get yourself a nice airbag light which will have to be cleared. 

2. remove the molding along the floor of the doorjamb. it just pops out. 

3. Unscrew the Coat hanger and old people handles on your headliner in front and back, you don't have to remove them. this gives you access to the upper B pillar trim. 

4. There are two clips in the top of the B pillar trim that will pop out and then you must unplug the temp sensor at the top. This whole piece will now slide up and out of the lower B pillar trim. 

5. The lower pillar trim slides up and out of the car. 

6. You now have complete access to your seat belt. The belt is secured by 3 17mm bolts. unscrew them and unplug the sensor. 

7. Put your new belt in it's place and tighten those bolts as if your life depended on it... IT DOES! plug it in and then line up the adjustable plastic piece inside the upper trim so it moves smoothly.

8. Put everything back together in reverse order. 

9. Repeat on other side. 

10. Connect your battery and enter your radio code. look at your dash and see how doing this DID NOT trigger an airbag light. 

11. Drink Beer and relish the fact that 
A) your car smells like leather now and not old lady perfume
B) your wife will reward you for thinking of her safety by replacing her frayed seat belt.


-obligatory- I am not advocating for you to go messing with things like seat belts and airbags in your car and you do so at your own risk.


----------

